# sex 13 days post partum



## annawrigley

i know you're supposed to wait 6 weeks...
will i have done myself any damage? :wacko:
jeez this is embarrassing to post :lol::dohh:


----------



## jenny_wren

i had sex 12 days after giving birth
and my lady parts are just fine

:rofl: :thumbup:

xx​


----------



## halas

2 me 2 weeks my friend waited 4 days baffles me how she managed to do the deed 4 days afterwards baffles me more that she aslo did it in labour in the hospital i must add ugh


----------



## moomin_troll

ur all so brave i waited 12 weeks hahahaha

like others have said u wont of done any damage


----------



## TattiesMum

You won't have done yourself any damage :hugs::hugs: But Jeez .... why would you WANT to?? :shock::rofl: :hugs: Ouchy!!!


Am I just showing my age? ;) :kiss:


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

halas said:


> 2 me 2 weeks my friend waited 4 days baffles me how she managed to do the deed 4 days afterwards *baffles me more that she aslo did it in labour in the hospital i must add ugh*

:rofl:!!!!!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

halas said:


> 2 me 2 weeks my friend waited 4 days baffles me how she managed to do the deed 4 days afterwards baffles me more that she aslo did it in labour in the hospital i must add ugh

she had sex while in labour? does this woman have no self control thats bizzare!


----------



## TattiesMum

halas said:


> 2 me 2 weeks my friend waited 4 days baffles me how she managed to do the deed 4 days afterwards baffles me more that she aslo did it in labour in the hospital i must add ugh

Oh God .... that reminds me of when I had my hysterectomy and there was a woman in the same ward who had just had the same operation and who's husband used to come in for visiting, pull the curtains round the bed and DTD with the rest of the ward listening in :wacko::haha:


----------



## Christine1993

I waited about 7/8 weeks as I was bleeding quite alot and although i didnt have stitches it hurt alot to touch down there as well as pee lol. Im sure your lady bits are fine, if your concerned you could always go see your gp xx


----------



## flutterbywing

I've heard stories of ladies doing it on the ward a day or 2 after, I'm sure you'll be fine :D


----------



## aob1013

I've never heard you have to wait six weeks. It's whenever your readu surely. I doubt you would have done any damage.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

nope no damage, it would of hurt if it caused damage. my friend started straight away and was pregnant 3 weeks after she gave birth! 
i didnt have sex till a year after but i was single and had a 3rd degree tear so i prob would of waited a few months anyway.
god im always sex starved! me and oh arnt allowed to have sex until after baby comes which we stick to for the babys health but its poop!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Aslong as it didn't hurt you I'm sure it's fine lol. Ouch though I don't think I'll be wanting to 12 days after I've just pushed a baby out've it lol :(


----------



## casann

i had sex 17 days after . Talk about ouch lol but it's been two months since giving birth now and everythings fine:) x


----------



## flutterbywing

Mummy2Asher said:


> nope no damage, it would of hurt if it caused damage. my friend started straight away and was pregnant 3 weeks after she gave birth!
> i didnt have sex till a year after *but i was single and had a 3rd degree tear* so i prob would of waited a few months anyway.
> god im always sex starved! me and oh arnt allowed to have sex until after baby comes which we stick to for the babys health but its poop!

I believe this applies to Anna, but she's superwoman, she said it herself :D


----------



## halas

to this day i still cant how sex could have possibly been on her mind while she was in labour and she always says how she had such rough labour, the closest any1 could get to me when i was in labour was holding my harn i hated being touched at all


----------



## moomin_troll

halas said:


> to this day i still cant how sex could have possibly been on her mind while she was in labour and she always says how she had such rough labour, the closest any1 could get to me when i was in labour was holding my harn i hated being touched at all

i feel sorry for her mw who still had to touch her down there after having sex.

not sure id believe a friend if they told me they had sex while in labour tho


----------



## Beautywithin

I had a second degree tear, and me and OH didnt dtd till 4 weeks after, i was in to much pain up untill then, but i no loadsa women who hav'nt had a tear, who have started having sex again 3 days after they give birth!! ouchy ouchy ouchy


----------



## flutterbywing

moomin_troll said:


> halas said:
> 
> 
> to this day i still cant how sex could have possibly been on her mind while she was in labour and she always says how she had such rough labour, the closest any1 could get to me when i was in labour was holding my harn i hated being touched at all
> 
> i feel sorry for her mw who still had to touch her down there after having sex.
> 
> not sure id believe a friend if they told me they had sex while in labour thoClick to expand...

MMmmm and it could also be quite unsafe if her waters had broken, risk of infection and all that!


----------



## msp_teen

As long as you feel alright during sex and you are in no pain....go for it...lol


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm sorry anna i have no advice, just got the giggles from this threadd! :) 

maybe she was trying to bring on labour quickerr :S i dunno.. although i have to admit i don't think i'd like too!! ouchiess!
xxxx


----------



## shelx

somesones fiesty :haha:
i think they just reccommend you wait til 6 weeks cause of the pain etc.. but if you wernt in pain and.. well were able to do the deed it should b fine :)
x


----------



## ohmisslizzie

you are extremley fertile at this time- hope you used protection!!


----------



## jelix9408

i waited until about 17 days i think it was .. 

but i had a C-section. so i wasnt worried about my lady parts down there ..
i was more worried about my insides ..

but everythings fine with me ..

and i think youll be fine .. just dont do it to often until its def healed. 
you dont wanna have to hurt yourself or something lol.


----------



## AP

we did the deed about the same time.... but theres a striking difference between a 2 pounder and your LO!!!!!


----------



## Becky

Bloody hell you go girl! 

I never slept with Jacobs dad again after I had him! x


----------



## trashit

OOUUUUCHHH that musta hurt! and the blood and stuff? :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

i waited 3 weeks :rofl: (reluctantly :blush:) and i did no harm :D sure your fine x


----------



## annawrigley

flutterbywing said:


> Mummy2Asher said:
> 
> 
> nope no damage, it would of hurt if it caused damage. my friend started straight away and was pregnant 3 weeks after she gave birth!
> i didnt have sex till a year after *but i was single and had a 3rd degree tear* so i prob would of waited a few months anyway.
> god im always sex starved! me and oh arnt allowed to have sex until after baby comes which we stick to for the babys health but its poop!
> 
> I believe this applies to Anna, but she's superwoman, she said it herself :DClick to expand...

true dat :blush:



ohmisslizzie said:


> you are extremley fertile at this time- hope you used protection!!

i didnt :dohh: i got the morning after pill today


----------



## amandad192

It's actually advised that you DTD BEFORE your 6 week check so that if there's any issues you can discuss it all then.

Took me a good 6 weeks to be able to do anything and even now we have to keep our bodies close or his "thingy" pulls on my cut a little and can get sore. (TMI I know but isn't this whole thread lol)
You can't do any damage. As long as YOU FEEL physically and emotionally ready to start having sex again, then it's fine.


----------



## trashit

Becky said:


> Bloody hell you go girl!
> 
> I never slept with Jacobs dad again after I had him! x


that made me giggle!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Hope my boyfriend doesn't see this thread, he'll be pouncing on me in labour and right after I give birth lol


----------



## jovigirl93

Lauraxamy said:


> Hope my boyfriend doesn't see this thread, he'll be pouncing on me in labour and right after I give birth lol

lmao, I was just thinking the same exact thing!!:haha:


----------



## KrisKitten

:rofl:
lol this thread made me laugh...
i have to say, OH is rather keen in that department...but even he had other things on his mind when i was in labour..
mainly
:shock:

and Anna!
You saucy minx you! xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

My boyfriend can stand that end then to see it all in it's glory and hopefully he won't be too keen to do such things after seeing it like that as he's really funny about blood and stuff :haha:


----------



## jovigirl93

Lauraxamy said:


> My boyfriend can stand that end then to see it all in it's glory and hopefully he won't be too keen to do such things after seeing it like that as he's really funny about blood and stuff :haha:

too funny
:haha:
but its soooooooooooo true!!


----------



## halas

flutterbywing said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halas said:
> 
> 
> to this day i still cant how sex could have possibly been on her mind while she was in labour and she always says how she had such rough labour, the closest any1 could get to me when i was in labour was holding my harn i hated being touched at all
> 
> i feel sorry for her mw who still had to touch her down there after having sex.
> 
> not sure id believe a friend if they told me they had sex while in labour thoClick to expand...
> 
> MMmmm and it could also be quite unsafe if her waters had broken, risk of infection and all that!Click to expand...

yes i feel very sorry for her poor midwife yuck, i was thinking the same thing about infection i dont think her waters had broken then but i always think its gross and wonder how that even came to her mind


----------



## Mellie1988

I was in slow labour with DD & MW told me to go home and have sex hahahaa

& Omg, I don't know how you find the time & energy Anna! DS is 5 months (tomorrow) & we have DTD about 4-5 times?! :shock::blush:


----------



## annawrigley

amandad192 said:


> (TMI I know but isn't this whole thread lol)

:rofl: too true



KrisKitten said:


> and Anna!
> You saucy minx you! xxx

:howdy::flasher:


----------



## Jas029

Just gotta say.. Ohh Anna :winkwink:

And yes.. How ON EARTH do you find the time? And the guy? (Well, I'm sure it's easy to find a guy in your shoes :winkwink:) but still!!

...:sex::haha:


----------



## KrisKitten

:rofl:
anna u amuse me :haha:
so r u and FOB back together then? xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> How ON EARTH do you find the time? And the guy?

well feel free to cyber-slap me but it was FOB :dohh:



KrisKitten said:


> :rofl:
> anna u amuse me :haha:
> so r u and FOB back together then? xxxx

non non non just a stupid mistake!


----------



## KrisKitten

oh thank god hun
lol sorry but after everything youv told me bout him i was kinda worried for you :blush:
hows he doing with noah tho? :)
The pics iv seen look bare sweet xxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

tell me to but out if im being too nosy by the way :rofl:
i seriously forget sometimes i dont know u pple IRL :haha: xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

KrisKitten said:


> oh thank god hun
> lol sorry but after everything youv told me bout him i was kinda worried for you :blush:
> hows he doing with noah tho? :)
> The pics iv seen look bare sweet xxxxx

nah getting back with him would be a vvvv bad idea :lol:
well he was doing really good with him up until yesterday when i took him round to his house and he just acted totally uninterested, wouldnt do anything to help out at all and just ignored him when he cried :wacko: then this morning he said "you were the one who wanted to keep him, you can deal with him" :grr::grr:
i left his house after that and then he deleted me as a friend on facebook (mature) and then a few hours later added me back and started saying hes sorry and he does want to be involved and all this shit! :wacko: hes a schitz!



KrisKitten said:


> tell me to but out if im being too nosy by the way :rofl:
> i seriously forget sometimes i dont know u pple IRL :haha: xxxx

:rofl: lol no i dont mind


----------



## JoJo16

what a numpty! i wish my fob wasnt bothered.


----------



## KrisKitten

what a div!!
Hmph
xxxx


----------

